# Ways to prep Salmon?



## Alix (Oct 23, 2006)

OK, All the talk about salmon patties got me thinking. I have never had a salmon patty in my life, but I love salmon. I would never have thought of using salmon to make patties, my whole life canned salmon was either used for salmon sandwiches or the chunks were put on a fresh green salad. So...I'm interested in hearing about all the different ways people prepare salmon. Canned, and fresh.

Canned - sandwiches
            - on salad

Fresh - BBQ
          - pan fried
          - oven baked

Usually we sprinkle some seasoning on the flesh, or marinate it in Wild West marinade, or stuff the cavity with lemon slices, onion slices and some dill. I will occasionally make a creamy dill sauce to go with.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2006)

Salmon filets:

Pan seared
En Pappilotte with Asian flavors
Panko breaded and pan fried


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

...and for all my Southern friends when Alix says Bbq'd she means grilled  

*Fresh*
I love grilled - have several "coatings" that a really like - one is a raspberry/garlic/onion/thyme/marjoram/type coating and another is a soy sauce/brown sugar/Dijon mustard coating

At work we made a bbq sauce out of ancho chilies - it was GREAT - served with a jicama slaw

topped with an avocado salsa (much like guacamole only don't mash - add slivered red onions)

sitting on top of a bed of a "salad" made out of fresh fennel, apples, and walnuts with a walnut vinaigrette

Sorry, but I have gotten to where I can't even eat cooked fresh salmon - I eat it raw or just barely grilled/browned on each side - much like Ahi tuna.

*Canned*
As far as canned salmon I have made your basic salmon patties but much prefer my Asian version - unless I want to "go back" in time - then it's regular patties.

I have never eaten canned salmon without making into patties - lol.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 23, 2006)

Grilled, poached, sushi, etc. But when I read the title I thought--NOT overdone, rosy pink.


----------



## lulu (Oct 23, 2006)

I thought you were talking how well done too!

Still, my answer is the same.  Pan fried salmon is a staple meal in my house.  Its easy, easy easy and quick.  My failproof method is to fry skin side down till the sides seem cooked 1/3 of the way up, then flip over, seal, then I turn off the heat, put a lid on the pan and walk away.  I never time this, but its always perfectly just cooked in the middle aand not over done.  It gives me time to put some courgettes in a steamer or lightly saute them, or prep and cook leeks or a salad.  I love salmon baked in a foil packet, but I always over do them at home and then they are YUK!  

Sometimes I baste the samon wth a mixture of dijon or wholegrain mustard, honey and oil.  Other times we have it with balsamic vinegar or the bought spicy seafood dressing I adore.


----------



## GB (Oct 23, 2006)

Raw on top of vinegared short grain rice.


----------



## rickell (Oct 23, 2006)

grilled marinated in spiced rum, a bit of brown mustard and honey 
bit of dill   or grill with a lemon butter sauce.   plain salt and pepper is
good too.   but i really do prefer grilled salmon


----------



## ironchef (Oct 23, 2006)

Like GB said, raw. But if cooked, pan seared is the only way to go. No other quick cooking method can bring as much flavor to foods.


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2006)

OK, you got me drooling with the thought of salmon sashimi. I don't serve that to my kids though. Why waste it?

Love the ideas here! I'm going to change the title, sorry to mislead you all!


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 23, 2006)

I  prefer my salmon steaks pan-fried and served with dill and mustard sauce.  However, recently I tried a different preparation of grilling the salmon steaks and serving with rice and chestnuts.  The dish turned out pretty well, at least DH enjoyed it.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 23, 2006)

Gravelox
Crusted with mustard and sesame seeds and pan seared
Broiled with ginger and lime

If it's good salmon, always rare.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have had Salmon patties in restaurants but never ventured to make them myself.  I still prefer boiled salmon.


----------



## amber (Oct 23, 2006)

I like it pan seared, with a crispy skin and medium rare, with lots of sauteed scallions and a splash of terryaki sauce.


----------



## black chef (Oct 23, 2006)

i place my salmon in a light vanilla, brown sugar & lightly-salted habanero pepper brine.

after about 30-45 min, i pat it dry with a paper towel and sear skin side up for about 4 minutes... then, throw it in the oven for another 10 min at 250 F.  i let this sit in the oven until ready to eat with the oven door open.

meanwhile, i take about a 2 tablespoons of apricot preserves, a dash of teriyaki sauce, some fresh ginger, and about 1 tablespoon of butter with 1/4 cup seafood stock and whisk this around until it reduces a little.  i drizzle a little on top and around the salmon.

i like my salmon cooked... all the way thru with NO pink.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2006)

black chef said:
			
		

> i place my salmon in a light vanilla, brown sugar & lightly-salted habanero pepper brine.
> 
> after about 30-45 min, i pat it dry with a paper towel and sear skin side up for about 4 minutes... then, throw it in the oven for another 10 min at 250 F.  i let this sit in the oven until ready to eat with the oven door open.
> 
> ...



OH MY - I am copying this now!


----------



## philso (Oct 24, 2006)

an easy way to wow a group of dinner guests is to bake a filet "en croute" or in a crust. get some frozen puff pastry sheets. place the de-boned filet on a sheet, salt & pepper, etc.(dijon mustard, herbs, boursin cheese, or whatever). beat an egg to use as both glue and glaze. brush the bottom crust with egg. cover with a top crust. you can cut the whole thing into the shape of a fish and use something like a pastry tip to do scales. glaze with the egg wash and bake in a fairly hot oven.  if it's a large filet, start in a hot oven until the pastry is puffed, then reduce to medium to finish cooking.


----------



## Gossie (Oct 24, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, you got me drooling with the thought of salmon sashimi. I don't serve that to my kids though. Why waste it?
> 
> Love the ideas here! I'm going to change the title, sorry to mislead you all!




You guys ALWAYS have me drooling!!!


----------



## AnnieKyung (Oct 24, 2006)

*Salmon recipe*

Here is one easy and nice way to cook salmon.
Take the salmonfilet and place them in a ... how do you say in english...heathproof glass or keramicbowl with lid.
Cover with sliced, raw onion (any kind).
Sprinkle with oil (I use soyoil), and dark soysauce. And a bit ground pepper.
Bake in oven on high heat in about 15 minutes (or to the samon no longer is translucent).

Eat either with boiled potatoes, butter and sourcream, or with rice and some vegetables with vinegar.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2006)

the next time i get some fresh salmon, i'm going to try chefjune's recipe for falafel crusted salmon filets, from the middle of this page: http://www.feastivals.com/cookbook.asp

otherwise, i like to make a compound herb butter, and bake the salmon with dollops of the butter on top. my favourite butter with salmon is blended with chopped fresh dill and basil.


----------



## mish (Oct 24, 2006)

*Got Vodka?*

Try some homemade gravlox.

http://www.messygourmet.com/creations/issue25.html

Make a sauce w heavy cream, butter, vodka, dill, add salmon chunks, serve over fettucinne.

Salmon Wellington with a creamy dill sauce, & roasted asparagus.

Pizza - cream cheese, dill, chunks of salmon, sun-dried tomatoes & garlic.

Salmon mousse stuffed in sliced cucumbers for an appy.

I love the taste of salmon, so I prepare it simply with lemon juice, dill or rosemary and freshly ground black pepper.


----------



## MJohnstone (Oct 26, 2006)

BBQ whole Salmon mmmm  I love to BBQ Atlantic Salmon on the grill stuffed with your favorite bread stuffing and brushed with a lemon butter sauce...very tasty 

Melissa


----------

